# Teacher thinks I cheated?



## bs7867 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi all,

This is my first time posting here but I really feel the need to just talk about something because it's been playing on my mind since it happened and I genuinely can't get it out of my head; it makes me feel ill every time I think about it, which is stupid, because it's not even that big of a deal.

Today in class we were reading out answers on a piece of homework we had to complete, and I volunteered to read out my answer to a particular question. I read out my answer and my teacher commented something along the lines of "Brilliant, that was almost identical to the mark scheme." She didn't say it in a condescending or suspicious way, she seemed genuinely happy and moved on. But now I'm extremely worried that she does _actually_ think I cheated and that other people in my class may, as well. Now, I'm top of my class and in this subject in particular, continuously get the best test scores and am pretty much the only one who answers questions (correctly) in class. I'm saying this not to brag, but just so you understand that I didn't cheat, wouldn't feel the need to, and that I guess it's unlikely my teacher, or anyone else thinks I did.

Despite this, I honestly can't get the incident out of my mind. The fact that she said that has me extremely paranoid, and I even skipped her last class (something I never do) because of how ashamed I was (wrongly, I guess). I'm just sat here worried that she and everyone else thinks I'm a cheater, even though no ones outwardly treated me any differently (I've been speaking to my classmates normally since then).

I don't know if I want advice or just a place to vent. I'm clearly overreacting but I just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

If you are top of your class, would it be a surprise if you gave a perfect answer?

The right answer are right answers for the reason that they are.. well.. right.

Wouldn't it be obvious that the better a student you are and the harder you do your work, the closer your answers will be to the "right" answers..?


I mean, the teacher in particular would know, and if you can consistently do that, I think she would be more suspicious if you didn't have good answers in such a case.


----------



## bs7867 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you for your reply! 

I guess you're right, in a sense; it would be odd if I had got it wrong, especially since in this case it was so simple a question. I think what worried me was that the mark schemes are typically so specific and I thought she was hinting at the fact that my answer was too closely worded to what had been written down. However, you're right; a right answer is a right answer, and key vocab/wording etc. is bound to be similar. Thank you again, your reply helped put my mind at ease a bit. :smile2:


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Nobody thinks you cheated. They are just happy they didnt have to answer. Do the best you can and try not to miss class. Dont look down on those that dont do well.


----------



## bs7867 (Feb 6, 2017)

JohnB said:


> Nobody thinks you cheated. They are just happy they didnt have to answer. Do the best you can and try not to miss class. Dont look down on those that dont do well.


Thank you for your reply.

You're right, I know logically people probably thought nothing of it, but sometimes my anxiety kind of takes over. :um

I've never actually missed class before, it's just in this case it hadn't been the best day for me, I wasn't feeling too good and I knew it wasn't anything I couldn't catch up on (I know, excuses, excuses). I definitely won't be making a habit out of it.

As for looking down on others, I'm sorry if my initial message came across arrogant; that truly wasn't my intention. I just wanted to illustrate the kind of student I am, and possibly add some context to the situation. I never wanted to sound like I thought everyone else in my class was beneath me. I would like to think I don't look down on others, and hope I didn't come across like the kind of person who does.

Thanks again!


----------



## bs7867 (Feb 6, 2017)

Raies said:


> If you are top of your class, would it be a surprise if you gave a perfect answer?
> 
> The right answer are right answers for the reason that they are.. well.. right.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply!

I guess you're right, in a sense; it would be odd if I had got it wrong, especially since in this case it was so simple a question. I think what worried me was that the mark schemes are typically so specific and I thought she was hinting at the fact that my answer was too closely worded to what had been written down. However, you're right; a right answer is a right answer, and key vocab/wording etc. is bound to be similar. Thank you again, your reply helped put my mind at ease a bit.


----------

